# Mf180



## 474mdh (Aug 2, 2015)

Anyone know of a short block or just the block for a MF180. Need a crankshaft, camshaft, one piston and rod and two push rods. Perkins diesel 4.236 - engine serial 236ua46522 and cast number 37112630/3. Thrust washer crapped out and ruined the block.
Thanks,
474mdh


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello 474mdh,

Welcome to the tractor forum. Mid-South Salvage has 3ea. 180's listed. Give them a call at:

Mid-South Salvage, Inc.
Decatur, Alabama
Phone: (256)353-5661 

Let us know if this doesn't work out for you. There are a lot of 180's in boneyards around the country.


----------

